# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  درس ریاضیات رشته ریاضی فیزیک

## Churchill

دوستان درس ریاضیات کنکور ریاضی شامل چه کتاب هایی میشه ؟
کتاب های کمک درسی رو از پایه تا پیشرفته و اینکه تجربتون از اون کتاب چیه؟

----------


## mahdir

> دوستان درس ریاضیات کنکور ریاضی شامل چه کتاب هایی میشه ؟
> کتاب های کمک درسی رو از پایه تا پیشرفته و اینکه تجربتون از اون کتاب چیه؟


کتاب های ریاضی ۲ - حسابان - دیفرانسیل - گسسته - جبر و احتمال - هندسه ۱ - ۲ و تحلیلی
مباحث ساده توی حسابان و دیفرانسیل هست مثه «حد و دنباله و مشتق و انتگرال» و توی گسسته هم احتمالات و گراف نسبتا اسونه و هندسه۱و۲ سخترینه و تحلیلی هم تقریبا سوالاش تکراری و اسونه مثه ماتریس و معادلات خط و صفحه و غیره.

----------


## Churchill

بقیه هم لطف کنن نظر بدن در مورد کتاب ها

----------


## JOEY_DEX

ریاضی2-حسابان-دیفرانسیل: که همشون به نوعی به هم مرتبط هستن    درمورد سطحشون به همراه هندسه تحلیلی سختی متوسطن
جبرواحتمال - ریاضی گسسته:    جبرمتوسطه گسسته سخت
هندسه1-هندسه2:                       هردوسختن
هندسه تحلیلی:                           بالا گفتم 
آمار                                           :آسونه :Yahoo (4): 
برای منابع هم که مصاحبه رتبه برترای انجمن رو می تونین ببینین

----------


## Churchill



----------


## Churchill

نظرتون در مورد منابع آقای مقیمی چیه؟

----------


## Churchill

...

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> 


اینا منابع سطح بالایی هستن بستگی به خودتون و کارکردن و درصدی که می خواین داره

----------


## konkourase

> کتاب های ریاضی ۲ - حسابان - دیفرانسیل - گسسته - جبر و احتمال - هندسه ۱ - ۲ و تحلیلی
> مباحث ساده توی حسابان و دیفرانسیل هست مثه «حد و دنباله و مشتق و انتگرال» و توی گسسته هم احتمالات و گراف نسبتا اسونه و هندسه۱و۲ سخترینه و تحلیلی هم تقریبا سوالاش تکراری و اسونه مثه ماتریس و معادلات خط و صفحه و غیره.


توی هندسه یک و دو بخش اول هندسه یک و بخش دایره های هندسه ٢ آسونه، واسه اوناییم که تجسمشون خوبه فصلای آخر هر دو کتاب میتونه براشون خیلی آسون باشه.

----------


## mostafaaa

اسون ترین فصل هندسه پایه رو از قلم انداختی فصل سوم هندسه دو

----------


## mostafaaa

رشتت چی بوده؟

----------


## vahid75

سلام
من کنکوری94 بودم و الان دانشجوی ترم 6 هوافضای شریف

همینجوری داشتم مطالبو میخوندم گفتم نظرمو بگم امیدوارم به دردت بخوره

سال 94 که من واسه کنکور میخوندم کتابها اینا بود:
ریاضی2-حسابان-حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال : اینارو تجمیع بخون و جدا جدا نکن، همه چیو سعی کن بخونی (خیلیارو دیدم مثلا مثلثات رو نمیخونن اما میرن و تو مشتق و انتگرال که کلی تست دارن به مشکل میخورن)
منابع: من کتاب دیفرانسیل دو جلدی محمد مهربان رو داشتم (انتشارات تخته سیاه) و ریاضی پایه رو فقط تابع و مثلثات به نظرم باید خونده میشد که جزوه‌های اقای ابراهیم پناهی از همین سایت خوندم.
برای ریاضی پایه من کتاب خاصی نداشتم و فقط تست کنکور تابع و مثلثات زدم.

جبرواحتمال-گسسته: اگه بیفتی تو خطش راحت میشه خوندش و هیچ موردی نداره، بعضا تست سخت یکی دوتا میدن ازش اما اکثر تستاشو میشه زد
من واسش بیشتر تست کنکور کار کردم که گاج و خیلی سبز کتاباش خوب بودن

هندسه تحلیلی: خیلی آسونه و تا وقتی مشاور کنکور بودم(تا کنکور96) سطحش عوض نشد. تا حد خیلی خیلی زیادی مشابه سالهای قبله سوالاش و نهایتا یه سوال خلاقیتی بدن (گاج تست کنکور کار کرده بود که خوب بود) کتاب هم نداشتی بشین تست کنکور بزن 

هندسه1 و 2 : من از اولشم قصد نداشتم بخونم واسه همین کتاب زرد مهروماه(خلاصه) رو فقط گرفتم براش و یکی دو فصل آسون رو خوندم و تست کنکور زدم-کنکور 94 یادمه هندسه پایه‌اش شدیدا سخت بود و من که نخونده بودم همه رو رد کردم

آمار: دوتا تست راحت تا جایی که یادمه میدن که نهایت سختیش اینه تست دوم رو وقتگیر بدن

اگه درست گفته باشم ریاضی من تو کنکور 8 تا هندسه رو نزدم و درصدم 85 شد

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> سلام
> من کنکوری94 بودم و الان دانشجوی ترم 6 هوافضای شریف
> 
> همینجوری داشتم مطالبو میخوندم گفتم نظرمو بگم امیدوارم به دردت بخوره
> 
> سال 94 که من واسه کنکور میخوندم کتابها اینا بود:
> ریاضی2-حسابان-حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال : اینارو تجمیع بخون و جدا جدا نکن، همه چیو سعی کن بخونی (خیلیارو دیدم مثلا مثلثات رو نمیخونن اما میرن و تو مشتق و انتگرال که کلی تست دارن به مشکل میخورن)
> منابع: من کتاب دیفرانسیل دو جلدی محمد مهربان رو داشتم (انتشارات تخته سیاه) و ریاضی پایه رو فقط تابع و مثلثات به نظرم باید خونده میشد که جزوه‌های اقای ابراهیم پناهی از همین سایت خوندم.
> برای ریاضی پایه من کتاب خاصی نداشتم و فقط تست کنکور تابع و مثلثات زدم.
> ...


وحید دانش دیگه،درست میگم؟ شما مکانیک تهران نبودی؟!

----------


## vahid75

> وحید دانش دیگه،درست میگم؟ شما مکانیک تهران نبودی؟!


از کجا میشناسی  :Yahoo (1):  (مصاحبه‌ام همینجا...)

نه. دوست داشتم برم مکانیک تهران، اما به جاش هوافضای شریف آوردم (دلیلم شرایط بهتر اپلای شریف بود)
در ضمن تست‌های 96 خارج و داخل رو دوباره دیدم (تفاوتی با 94 نداشت و اگر سخت‌تر شده احتمالا به نظر من نمیاد)
کنکور 97 با سیستم جدید کنکور برگزار میشه؟ یا مشابه با 96؟

----------


## SkyWalker313

ریاضی پایه و دیفرانسیل استاد مهربان و بس

----------


## mostafaaa

از 8 هندسه پایه 4الی5 نباید اسون باشه یعنی با یه فرمول حل شه و نیاز زیادی به تحلیل نداشته باشه؟

----------


## vahid75

> از 8 هندسه پایه 4الی5 نباید اسون باشه یعنی با یه فرمول حل شه و نیاز زیادی به تحلیل نداشته باشه؟


ببین هندسه پایه اصلا سخت نیست اگر بخونی
اتفاقا فصل هندسه در فضا که فک کنم تو کتاب سال سومه یا فصل دایره‌ها راحت میشه تست‌هاشو زد.
سال کنکور ما رسم بود خیلیا نخوندن کلا هندسه پایه. (منم همینکارو کردم و وقتی که میخواستم بخونم رو واسه تفریح بیشتر گذاشتم) و اصلا هم پشیمون نیستم
با اون 8 سوال نزده هم 20 دقیقه وقت اضافی میاوردم تو کنکور که گذاشتم رو شیمی و خیلی خوب بود.

اما بازم میگم هندسه پایه اصلا سخت نیست و راحت میشه تست‌هاشو زد.(سوالات خارج 96 رو که الان دیدم از 8تا 6تارو الان تونستم حل کنم با اینکه هیچ دیدی از هندسه ندارم.

اما اینکه با یه فرمول حل شه کلا تو کنکور کمه این مدل سوالا.اگه هدف بر خوندن هندسه پایه باشه خیلی راحت میشه تستاشو زد.

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> از کجا میشناسی  (مصاحبه‌ام همینجا...)
> 
> نه. دوست داشتم برم مکانیک تهران، اما به جاش هوافضای شریف آوردم (دلیلم شرایط بهتر اپلای شریف بود)
> در ضمن تست‌های 96 خارج و داخل رو دوباره دیدم (تفاوتی با 94 نداشت و اگر سخت‌تر شده احتمالا به نظر من نمیاد)
> کنکور 97 با سیستم جدید کنکور برگزار میشه؟ یا مشابه با 96؟


مصاحبت  به دلم نشست به عنوان یه سردرگم(خودمو میگم) ولی با این دبیرا و محیط من شریف رفتن اونم کامپیوتر یکم... :Yahoo (1): 
اخ این شریف و اپلای :Yahoo (2):  نگو که دلم رو هواس یه مدته
97 که همون سیستم قدیمی ولی 98  تا الان قرار بر اینه 2 تا کنکور باشه

----------


## vahid75

> مصاحبت  به دلم نشست به عنوان یه سردرگم(خودمو میگم) ولی با این دبیرا و محیط من شریف رفتن اونم کامپیوتر یکم...
> اخ این شریف و اپلای نگو که دلم رو هواس یه مدته
> 97 که همون سیستم قدیمی ولی 98  تا الان قرار بر اینه 2 تا کنکور باشه


جدی دو کنکور؟
دارن کجا میرن مسئولامون...
جدی جدی اون حرفای پرت و پلای من به درد یه نفر تو این کره‌خاکی خورده؟ (خدایا ممنون)
راستی من بعد اینکه اومدم دانشگاه و دیدم مباحثی خیلی سنگین‌تر از مثلا کل حساب‌دیفرانسیل رو میشه تو یه هفته مطالعه منظم جمع کرد وسوسه شدم یه روش مطالعه جدید رو به بچه‌ها معرفی کنم (اونایی که باهاشون کار میکردم)

کسی ریسک نمیکنه اما در کل بگم بعد از کنکور میفهمین کنکور خیلی خیلی اسونتر از اونی بود که فکرشو میکردین.

در مورد کامپیوتر شریف هم بگم برات که اگر شیفته‌ی برنامه‌نویسی در 20 ساعت از شبانه‌روزت نیستی تقریبا نیا : )

نکته اخر ((((ولی با این دبیرا و محیط من))))؟؟
بازم بگم از محیط خودم و همه دوستام تو اون دانشگاه ؟

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> جدی دو کنکور؟
> دارن کجا میرن مسئولامون...
> جدی جدی اون حرفای پرت و پلای من به درد یه نفر تو این کره‌خاکی خورده؟ (خدایا ممنون)
> راستی من بعد اینکه اومدم دانشگاه و دیدم مباحثی خیلی سنگین‌تر از مثلا کل حساب‌دیفرانسیل رو میشه تو یه هفته مطالعه منظم جمع کرد وسوسه شدم یه روش مطالعه جدید رو به بچه‌ها معرفی کنم (اونایی که باهاشون کار میکردم)
> 
> کسی ریسک نمیکنه اما در کل بگم بعد از کنکور میفهمین کنکور خیلی خیلی اسونتر از اونی بود که فکرشو میکردین.
> 
> در مورد کامپیوتر شریف هم بگم برات که اگر شیفته‌ی برنامه‌نویسی در 20 ساعت از شبانه‌روزت نیستی تقریبا نیا : )
> 
> ...


شیفته که هستم ولی طبیعتا اگه توان رسیدن به اون درجه رو داشته باشم اونجام ادامه میدم!
والا مدرسه من منطقه 3 تر از منطقه 3 هستش، مثلا دبیر امار و احتمال چند تا مبحث رو نگفته و جزوه ش فقط به درد امتحان دادن میخوره حتی نمیشه باهاش تمرین کتاب حل کرد! و تو سایر دروس هم همین مسائل.
اینه که واسه این تابستون دارم خودمو اماده میکنم که بیخیال اونا بشم و خودم از 0 شروع کنم مطالب رو و نمیدونم واقعا میرسم یا نه! اینه که دیدن کامپیوتر شریف حداقل تو این برهه زمانی یه چیز رویایی و دست نیافتنیه با توجه به اینکه همین دبیرا سال بعد هم هستن ، دوازدهم هم مکافاتی جدید خواهم داشت 
اره اتفاقا خوشحال میشم بگی از حال و هوای اونجا ،اگه حوصله و وقت داشتی تاپیک بزنی که چه بهتر

----------


## vahid75

> شیفته که هستم ولی طبیعتا اگه توان رسیدن به اون درجه رو داشته باشم اونجام ادامه میدم!
> والا مدرسه من منطقه 3 تر از منطقه 3 هستش، مثلا دبیر امار و احتمال چند تا مبحث رو نگفته و جزوه ش فقط به درد امتحان دادن میخوره حتی نمیشه باهاش تمرین کتاب حل کرد! و تو سایر دروس هم همین مسائل.
> اینه که واسه این تابستون دارم خودمو اماده میکنم که بیخیال اونا بشم و خودم از 0 شروع کنم مطالب رو و نمیدونم واقعا میرسم یا نه! اینه که دیدن کامپیوتر شریف حداقل تو این برهه زمانی یه چیز رویایی و دست نیافتنیه با توجه به اینکه همین دبیرا سال بعد هم هستن ، دوازدهم هم مکافاتی جدید خواهم داشت 
> اره اتفاقا خوشحال میشم بگی از حال و هوای اونجا ،اگه حوصله و وقت داشتی تاپیک بزنی که چه بهتر


من منظورم از محیط محیطی بوده که قبل کنکور داشتم
شک ندارم حتی منطقه 3 تر از منطقه‌ی خودت

کاملا جدی جدی کتاب فروشی نبود من کتاب بخرم و همه رو اینترنتی خریدم
هم اتاقیم 7 منطقه اس سخت افزار میخونه
ببین خداییش ماها بعد کنکور فهمیدیم چیزی به اسم معلم خصوصی هم هست.
حتی یه صفحه جزوه تا حالا به جز جزوه ریاضی1 دانشگاه ننوشتم.
هیچکس دلش به حالت  نمیسوزه جز خودت، هرچی هم درس بخونی واسه خودت خوندی.
شریف رو ازش بت نساز، سال بعد مهر ترم اول میای یهو میخوره تو ذوقت  :Yahoo (4): 
حال و هوای اینجا هم بهتره چیزی ازش گفته نشه.

من سال کنکور یه اتاق داشتم، یه تعداد کتاب کمک درسی و کتابای خود مدرسه (واقعا این کتابای درسی خوبن، واقعا خوبن) و یه پی‌سی واسه pes2013
هنوزم بهترین دوران عمرم اون یه ساله. هرچی عربی و ادبیات و هندسه پایه تو برنامه‌ام بود پای pes بودم :Yahoo (4): 
خدا بگم چیکارت کنه خاطرات مارو زنده کردی : )

----------


## mostafaaa

دانشجوهای اونجا چیزی به اسم تفریح تو برنامشون هست؟میدونن چیه؟مخصوصا کامپیوتر و برق(هر چند هر کی یه تعریفی از تفریح داره)

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> من منظورم از محیط محیطی بوده که قبل کنکور داشتم
> شک ندارم حتی منطقه 3 تر از منطقه‌ی خودت
> 
> کاملا جدی جدی کتاب فروشی نبود من کتاب بخرم و همه رو اینترنتی خریدم
> هم اتاقیم 7 منطقه اس سخت افزار میخونه
> ببین خداییش ماها بعد کنکور فهمیدیم چیزی به اسم معلم خصوصی هم هست.
> حتی یه صفحه جزوه تا حالا به جز جزوه ریاضی1 دانشگاه ننوشتم.
> هیچکس دلش به حالت  نمیسوزه جز خودت، هرچی هم درس بخونی واسه خودت خوندی.
> شریف رو ازش بت نساز، سال بعد مهر ترم اول میای یهو میخوره تو ذوقت 
> ...


محیط شریف زیاد ازش حرف هست الان فهمیدم حقیقته چون تو نگفتی :Yahoo (1): 
یه چیزی ازت میپرسم لطفا  فقط و فقط حقیقت رو بگو اگه میخوای جواب بدی یجوری که صاف بخوره تو صورتم حقیقت:
واقعا از این تابستون بخوام و بخونم میشه تمام این مشکلات رو کنار زد و از مهر سال دوازدهم به اون بالا بالا ها فکر کرد؟ من به انگیزه برا بردن اعتقاد دارم !
راستی یه سوال دیگه : از اونجایی که دبیرا سال دیگه هم همین وضع رو خواهند داشت حتی بدتر ، بنظرت برم یه شهر دیگه سال اخر رو؟ بحث داریم رو این موضوع و اگه لازم باشه میرم ولی فکر میکنی چقدر حیاتیه؟ خواهشا امید وارانه نباشه این جوابت که همه چی به خودت بستگی داره چون خودتم میدونم تاثیر کمی ندارن اینا
واقعا ممنونم

----------


## vahid75

> دانشجوهای اونجا چیزی به اسم تفریح تو برنامشون هست؟میدونن چیه؟مخصوصا کامپیوتر و برق(هر چند هر کی یه تعریفی از تفریح داره)


جالبه این تفکرات شمارو منم قبل از اومدن به شریف داشتم.
از لحاظ تفریح من خودم چیزی کم نذاشتم واقعا و دوستام هم همینطور. و یکی از تفات‌هایی که بین شریف و بقیه دانشگاه‌ها من دیدم صرفا حجم خیلی بیشتر تمرینات و پروژه بوده به طوریکه من هر ترم حدود 3-4 ساعت در روز صرف نوشتن تمرینات میکردم و میکنم تا الان و معلدم حدود 17.5عه

کاری که تو دانشگاه میکنی زیاد به رشته‌ات بستگی نداره و اصولا  حجم کارها تو رشته‌ها یکسانه و فقط تو برق، کامپیوتر چون بچه‌های قوی زیادن رسیدن بهشون یکم سخته.

----------


## vahid75

> محیط شریف زیاد ازش حرف هست الان فهمیدم حقیقته چون تو نگفتی
> یه چیزی ازت میپرسم لطفا  فقط و فقط حقیقت رو بگو اگه میخوای جواب بدی یجوری که صاف بخوره تو صورتم حقیقت:
> واقعا از این تابستون بخوام و بخونم میشه تمام این مشکلات رو کنار زد و از مهر سال دوازدهم به اون بالا بالا ها فکر کرد؟ من به انگیزه برا بردن اعتقاد دارم !
> راستی یه سوال دیگه : از اونجایی که دبیرا سال دیگه هم همین وضع رو خواهند داشت حتی بدتر ، بنظرت برم یه شهر دیگه سال اخر رو؟ بحث داریم رو این موضوع و اگه لازم باشه میرم ولی فکر میکنی چقدر حیاتیه؟ خواهشا امید وارانه نباشه این جوابت که همه چی به خودت بستگی داره چون خودتم میدونم تاثیر کمی ندارن اینا
> واقعا ممنونم


اگر منظورت از بالا بالاها شریفه شک نکن بهش میرسی اما الان به هیچ وجه  به رشته فکر نکن چون کاملا سطحی بهش نگاه میکنی و خیلی فاکتورهارو در نظر نمیگیری
هدفهاتو کلی تعیین کن مثلا دانشگاه خوب تو تهران (این هدف خیلی خیلی بهتریه از به طور خاص کامپیوتر شریف)

اینجوری که داری از دبیرا میگی من یه نکته رو واست واضح کنم. الان تو کلاس خودمون یکی هست که سال اخر دبیرستان مثلا سمپاد یا البرز بوده، یکی هم هست پیش دانشگاهیی 18 میلیون خرج کرده واسه دبیر و اینا، یکیم مثل من و خیلیای دیگه هستیم کلا 500 هزار تومن کتاب خریدیم.

اگه دبیرهاتون خود کتاب درسیو کار میکنن واقعا کار خوبی میکنن پس کلاسهارو برو و با دقت سرکلاس گوش بده. قبل کلاس و وقتی نشستی دبیر بیاد کتابو وا کن و اونچیزایی که میخواد بیاد درس بده رو حداقل کلیدواژه هاشو نگاه کن.
من  مثلا واسه دیفرانسیل اینکار میکردم و میدیدم استاد مثلا میخواد چیزی به اسم انتگرالو درس بده، این کنجکاوی قبل شروع درس واسم که انتگرال چیه خیلی کمکم میکرد که وقتی داره درس میده کامل بهش گوش بدم
اینجوری زیاد لازم نبود بعدا درسو بخونم و میرفتم سراغ تست ها 

دبیر خوب شاید در شرایطی به ادم کمک کنه اما دبیر بد نمیتونه کسی رو از هدفش دور نگه داره. شک نکن خودت بهترین استاد و راهنمای خودتی پس بدون توجه به اون حاشیه‌هاکار خودتو بکن و به هیچی فک نکن.

راستی هرچی ادم بزرگتر میشه هدفهاش هم بزرگتر میشه، سه سال دیگه داری os پاس میکنی تو دانشکده کامپیوتر و ثبت نام کردی واسه toefl  که بری ucla. میای و این پست خودتو میخونی و به خودت میخندی. (از روی غرور)

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> اگر منظورت از بالا بالاها شریفه شک نکن بهش میرسی اما الان به هیچ وجه  به رشته فکر نکن چون کاملا سطحی بهش نگاه میکنی و خیلی فاکتورهارو در نظر نمیگیری
> هدفهاتو کلی تعیین کن مثلا دانشگاه خوب تو تهران (این هدف خیلی خیلی بهتریه از به طور خاص کامپیوتر شریف)
> 
> اینجوری که داری از دبیرا میگی من یه نکته رو واست واضح کنم. الان تو کلاس خودمون یکی هست که سال اخر دبیرستان مثلا سمپاد یا البرز بوده، یکی هم هست پیش دانشگاهیی 18 میلیون خرج کرده واسه دبیر و اینا، یکیم مثل من و خیلیای دیگه هستیم کلا 500 هزار تومن کتاب خریدیم.
> 
> اگه دبیرهاتون خود کتاب درسیو کار میکنن واقعا کار خوبی میکنن پس کلاسهارو برو و با دقت سرکلاس گوش بده. قبل کلاس و وقتی نشستی دبیر بیاد کتابو وا کن و اونچیزایی که میخواد بیاد درس بده رو حداقل کلیدواژه هاشو نگاه کن.
> من  مثلا واسه دیفرانسیل اینکار میکردم و میدیدم استاد مثلا میخواد چیزی به اسم انتگرالو درس بده، این کنجکاوی قبل شروع درس واسم که انتگرال چیه خیلی کمکم میکرد که وقتی داره درس میده کامل بهش گوش بدم
> اینجوری زیاد لازم نبود بعدا درسو بخونم و میرفتم سراغ تست ها 
> 
> ...


مرسی جدا :Yahoo (1):   خط اخرت چیزیه که این مدتا زیاد تو سرم میچرخه اتفاقا
درمورد بند سوم ات بگم که با تدریس شون حتی نمیشه تمارین کتاب رو حل کرد، هندسه امار حسابان شیمی همه همینن،مثلا تکواژ رو من تو گزینه 2 فهمیدم چیه! اصلا معلم حتی در این حد پیش زمینه نداده بوده، یا مثلا مبحث قانون بیز رو تو احتمال اصلا درس نداده ، بقیه دروسم به همین ترتیب، مثلا جوریه که طرف شرق و غرب تشخیص نمیده ، بعد میاد تو نصف تایمی که من برگه شیمی رو دادم تو امتحانات خرداد، برگه شو میده؛چرا؟ چون تمام سوالات رو قبلا داشته
فیزیک دهم هم همینجوری بوده ولی امسال یه دبیر فیزیک اومد و من تازه فهمیدم باید چجوری بخونم این درسو! در صورتی که من تماما با علاقه خودم به ریاضیات و فیزیک وارد رشته ریاضی شدم علارغم چیزایی که میشنیدم.
با تمام این اوصاف نظرت اینه از تابستون از 0 شروع کنم میام بالا و مدرسه هم همینجا بمونم و راهو ادامه بدم؟

----------


## vahid75

> مرسی جدا  خط اخرت چیزیه که این مدتا زیاد تو سرم میچرخه اتفاقا
> درمورد بند سوم ات بگم که با تدریس شون حتی نمیشه تمارین کتاب رو حل کرد، هندسه امار حسابان شیمی همه همینن،مثلا تکواژ رو من تو گزینه 2 فهمیدم چیه! اصلا معلم حتی در این حد پیش زمینه نداده بوده، یا مثلا مبحث قانون بیز رو تو احتمال اصلا درس نداده ، بقیه دروسم به همین ترتیب، مثلا جوریه که طرف شرق و غرب تشخیص نمیده ، بعد میاد تو نصف تایمی که من برگه شیمی رو دادم تو امتحانات خرداد، برگه شو میده؛چرا؟ چون تمام سوالات رو قبلا داشته
> فیزیک دهم هم همینجوری بوده ولی امسال یه دبیر فیزیک اومد و من تازه فهمیدم باید چجوری بخونم این درسو! در صورتی که من تماما با علاقه خودم به ریاضیات و فیزیک وارد رشته ریاضی شدم علارغم چیزایی که میشنیدم.
> با تمام این اوصاف نظرت اینه از تابستون از 0 شروع کنم میام بالا و مدرسه هم همینجا بمونم و راهو ادامه بدم؟


چرا همش میگی 0 ؟
تو الان 0 نیستی که از 0 شروع کنی.
الان به همین محیط عادت داری و اونقدر تفاوتی واست تو عوض کردن محیط ایجاد نمیشه، بیشتر ارامش و تمرکزتو بهم میریزه

همینجا راهتو ادامه بدی بهتره

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> چرا همش میگی 0 ؟
> تو الان 0 نیستی که از 0 شروع کنی.
> الان به همین محیط عادت داری و اونقدر تفاوتی واست تو عوض کردن محیط ایجاد نمیشه، بیشتر ارامش و تمرکزتو بهم میریزه
> 
> همینجا راهتو ادامه بدی بهتره


0 مطلق نه، 0 حدی :Yahoo (1):  
درسته صفر نیستم ولی اصلا اونجایی که باید باشم نیستم، مبهم شده برام یکم

----------

